# Spouse Visa Sick Pay Help!



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, 

This my 1st post, I really appreciate the information and help offered here, thanks . We are in the process of sending application/documents to Sheffield in couple of days time. However still have few concerns regrading it, if some one could help please.

I am applying under cat A for financial requirements, my current salary is £19,500.00 per annum. And I have been in employment with same company for over 10 years. Here is what I need to know please:

1. I get paid every 4 weeks and therefore get 13x pays every year. Payslips shows "Cont Hours 37.50" per week, will this be classed as salaried or non-salaried employment?

2. I am submitting last 8x payslips starting from September 2017. I was Off Sick between 6 Sep 2017 till 15 December 2017. My company pays SSP and Company Sick pay after the 1st 3 days. So my payslip show less salary for that particular period, here is what I am planning to submit following the guidance appendix fm 1.7:

i. Payslip date 08-09-2017 = Total Payment 1630.00, NET Pay 1355.00
ii. Payslip date 06-10-2017 = Total Payment 1377.32, NET Pay 1182.61 (not paid for 1st 3 days of sickness in this period)
iii. Payslip date 03-11-2017 = Total Payment 1590.00, NET Pay 1329.00 (sick pay)
iv. Payslip date 01-12-2017 = Total Payment 1590.00, NET Pay 1329.00 (sick pay)
v. Payslip date 29-12-2017 = Total Payment 1549.94, NET Pay 1298.89 (partial sick pay as I returned to work during this period)
vi. Payslip date. 26-01-2018 = Total Payment 1630.00, NET Pay 1355.00
vii. Payslip date. 23-02-2018 = Total Payment 1630.00, NET Pay 1355.00
viii. Payslip date. 23-03-2018 = Total Payment 1630.00, NET Pay 1307.00

If I am getting it right *1st 3x days of unpaid sickness will be discounted* for the purpose of application? And looking at the above overall what is your opinion regarding applying under Cat A with £18,600.00 requirement?

I am sorry about this long message, however I will greatly appreciate if some please can help..

Thanks


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

I am going to post, but a big warning, I could be wrong on this - so please wait for clarification.

Firstly, I have a question. What visa are you applying for?

Secondly, salaried means if you get paid the same no matter how many hours you work, whilst non salaried depends on how many hours you do. From the looks of it you look like your are salaried(you can answer this yourself now)

Anyways, the home office take your LOWEST pay over the last 6 months of payslips. I have not read anywhere the consider sick time off etc so they will take your 2nd payslip of 1377.32 and you will fail due to not earning enough.

So please wait for confirmation, if you are not in a hurry, id say wait until you 2nd payslip is not part of the last 6 months. I am worried for your 5th payslip which would equate to about 18,599 which is still below the limit.

Wait for someone else to confirm, but that is what I think


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for your reply kopfan.

Applying for spouse visa for my wife from Pakistan. Infact online application submitted on 23-03-18 and Bio-metrics done on 26-03-18. Now I believe I have 2 weeks to send application pack to UKVI from 26-03-18. 

It seems that I am in salaried employment. I am submitting 8x payslips as I get paid 4 weekly so getting 13x pays a year.


Regarding sick pay I found it in "appendix FM 1.7" sections 5.5.19, 5.5.21 & 5.5.23

It will be nice if some one will confirm it please. getting worried now.


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, 

Can someone please please help. I am  and worried. Your help/advise will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

From the guidance: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf



> 5.5.21. Any period of unpaid maternity, paternity, adoption, parental or sick leave in the 12
> months prior to the date of application will not be counted towards any period relating to
> employment, or any period relating to income from employment, for which Appendix FMSE
> provides. For example, if a person takes 2 weeks’ unpaid parental leave, this period
> ...


You should read example (b) in 5.5.23 - And even with sick pay you still meet the requirement


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks clever-octopus,

Really appreciate your advise. Can you also confirm that submitting application under CAT A will be fine looking at my 1st post please?

Thanks again for you help


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, 

Can anyone please answer, confirm?

Thanks


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

*Urgent! Spouse visa help*

Hi all,

I am in the process of submitting my wife's spouse visa application. I need clarification on few more things. I will appreciate if any one can help please: 

1. Applicant's Pictures, do I need to send 2x passport size photos and do I need to stick it on the application form or should they be in separate small wallet?

2. Is there any limit to application pack's weight, as mine is more than a 1 KG?

3. I am sponsor and British citizen but not by birth, do I need to explain it in my sponsor covering letter? and I have my original Birth certificate which is in Urdu, do I have to send it? (will be sending wife's birth certificate as it is both in Urdu and English)

4. 28 days rule for documents, does it only apply to bank statements and payslips or apply to all other documents, like land registry, letter from employer, passport's bios page attestation date etc.?

5. Everywhere in online forums and online videos suggestion is for Appendix 2 should be printed and then "hand filled", we have filled it electronically and then printed, is that OK or should it still be filled by hand only?

I will be grateful, if some one please can advise .


Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I can't 100% confirm that you will have a successful application, that's up to the caseworker and the documentation provided, but your sick pay looks like it should be no issue at all, and the guidance confirms that

1. It doesn't really matter, you can put them in a small envelope or clear plastic bag so they don't get lost or stuck to something else

2. No but are you sure you're not sending too much documentation? That sounds extremely heavy

3. There's no need to send in birth certificates. The application asks for details on your procuring settlement in the UK, you don't need to explain it again in a letter

4. 28 day rule applies to financial and employment documents - Payslips, bank statement, employer letter. Photos should also be taken within 28 days of the application

5. Filled in electronically is fine, as long as it's legible


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for your advise cleaver-octoups,

Application pack weights about 1.20 KG as I am including original and photocopy bundle of everything, do I need to send photocopies of everything? 

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, submit photocopies of all original documents


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for quick reply. If you don't mind 1 more questions:

My starting balance on the bank statement is not in keeping with my income, do I need to explain it?

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They don't care about the balance on your bank statements, all they are looking for is the payslip deposits (to see that they are going into an account in your name)


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you clever-octopus, I am really grateful .


----------

